# Craftsman 1 hp Deep Well Jet Pump



## skiball (Dec 23, 2010)

I have an unused Craftsman 1 hp Deep Well Jet Pump… The problem is, I have City Water and don’t have a well anymore. The well that was in use until the late 1960’s has been filled in. 
I have advertised the pump, but it seems no one wants to buy it. I hate to see it just sitting there in the garage collecting dust…
Can any of you think of other uses for a pump such as this one? I’m not a plumber by any means so I don’t have any ideas… I had thought of rigging it up on a dolly or something with wheels, and using hoses, helping flood victims out in my area. That really doesn’t happen very often, which is a good thing. 
So, do you have any ideas of how to turn this Jet Pump into a useful tool? Maybe some kind of survival tool? 
Thanks For Your Help…


----------



## Outback_Joe (Feb 15, 2012)

Interesting, can you post a pic of this. If the motor is in good shape maybe some sort of a heavy duty bench grinder?


----------



## skiball (Dec 23, 2010)

I will get a pic as soon as I can, probably tonight. I want to say however, that the motor and everything is like brand new. Never used or even connected to pipes or even electricity… 
Since it is a pump, I thought I had to do something with it that dealt with water… Turning it into shop tools is really getting my excited. Thanks…


----------



## Outback_Joe (Feb 15, 2012)

I suggested it because I have a furnace fan motor that I turned into a 10" disk sander. I use it on an almost daily basis. Most of the parts came from bits and pieces I had on hand. I did it when I had access to a bigger lathe but I think I could rig up something on my little 9X18 lathe. Your pump motor may be bigger than what you need but it won't cost a dime to think of a way to use it. 

NEVER toss anything that looks like it could be a tool at some point.


----------



## ZoomZoom (Dec 18, 2009)

Before you tear it apart, tell me a little more about it. Pics and price? I'm in your area and could check around.

They're not trash pumps so I wouldn't use for cleaning people's flooded basements.


----------



## skiball (Dec 23, 2010)

*Pics of Craftsman 1 hp deep well jet pump*

Here are some pics that I took with my phone. Hope they're ok.


----------



## Bobbb (Jan 7, 2012)

Are you in an area that is prone to flooding? If so then you might want to keep the pump as an emergency tool to use to pump out water that is flooding an area of your home or yard.

Could you create a small pond or a little pool on your property and use this pump to move water around?


----------



## skiball (Dec 23, 2010)

I have two small garden ponds that I am actually going to dig out this year because of cave-ins around the perimeter. Not the ponds themselves. I brought it up to my wife yesterday about going bigger and possibly using the pump for a much bigger waterfall. She is not real crazy about the idea…


----------



## Outback_Joe (Feb 15, 2012)

That's a nice pump!!! I would second the idea of not using this on pond or anything else but clean water. Also you may what to check into the duty cycle of the pump motor, it may not be suitable for continuous service in a pond waterfall. 

This would be great trading stock to get a tool that you need. Or turn it into some kind of a grinder / sander.

Here's a pick of my old furnace motor that is now a disk grinder. You can see that the motor has seen better days. It still runs good but its useful life as a reliable furnace motor are well behind it. Your pump looks to be pristine or close to it. Hate to see it not go back into service in someone's well. Not trying to talk you out of anything here. Its always good to be thinking ahead.


----------



## skiball (Dec 23, 2010)

The motor, pump, everything is pristine as can be. It has never been used for anything. I bought it in 1997, but it is still in brand new never used condition. That is why I want to find a good use for it. Since the well is not usable, I would like to find some kind of survival type use for it, rather than sitting around collecting dust... Like I said. I tried to sell it in a local clasified paper, but got no calls for it...


----------



## ZoomZoom (Dec 18, 2009)

You have yet to give a price.


----------



## skiball (Dec 23, 2010)

Oh, Sorry… I was not trying to use this site to sell things. I will say that in 1997, I paid $250 at the Sears Store in Butler Pa. I advertised it in our local classified paper called The Horse Trader for $150. People probably thought that wasn’t a good enough deal. 
What I want to do most of all is to put it to good use myself. If there is nothing I can do with it, of course I will sell it. 
Having said all this. I will not take anything less than $100. Look it up for yourself. This pump is worth much more. 2 ½ times that price. 
But again. I really want to put it to use for myself.


----------



## k0xxx (Oct 27, 2011)

What about setting up a water storage tank for a backup supply? You could fill it with city water over time, and then pump water from it when ever city water either goes down or if a boil order is issued. If needed, you could power the pump with a generator.


----------



## Outback_Joe (Feb 15, 2012)

skiball, 

It sounds like you want to make something out of this motor so lets start with the specs on the motor. I can't remember if you stated the HP but that would be something that guides you to its use. Is it 110 or 220? Also whats its output shaft size if known and over all size of the motor?

You could use this as a small pump for firefighting. Tanks would need to be found. The other item listed in the last post is a good idea too. Without domestic water its hard to get by.

Joe C.


----------



## NaeKid (Oct 17, 2008)

Outback_Joe said:


> That's a nice pump!!! I would second the idea of not using this on pond or anything else but clean water. Also you may what to check into the duty cycle of the pump motor, it may not be suitable for continuous service in a pond waterfall.
> 
> This would be great trading stock to get a tool that you need. Or turn it into some kind of a grinder / sander.
> 
> Here's a pick of my old furnace motor that is now a disk grinder. You can see that the motor has seen better days. It still runs good but its useful life as a reliable furnace motor are well behind it. Your pump looks to be pristine or close to it. Hate to see it not go back into service in someone's well. Not trying to talk you out of anything here. Its always good to be thinking ahead.


That's a good looking setup for the disk-sander. How did you make it up? My grandpa had something like that, he built it to run a belt-driven disk and a belt-driven bench-grinder.


----------

